

Let’s turn the tables for once - mschonfeld

Lately, it seems like getting a [paying] job as a programmer has become much harder than what it used to be.
I send out resumes, get called for interviews, solve programming quizzes, do mini projects, and everything goes great. Some companies even brought me out from LA to spend time with them.
I just can’t seem to get a straight answer from anyone. I also say this, because I’m:<p>• An expert in Front End coding, and x-browser compatibility issues,<p>• Really really good with PHP (and specifically CodeIgniter),<p>• Very good with Flash and Actionscript (see github.com/obsesh),<p>• Can write test units (if you’re into test-driven dev),<p>• Contribute to open-source projects, including Firefox,<p>• Entrepreneurial; co-founder of Obsesh,<p>• And willing to relocate!<p>Here are some examples of recent websites I made: 
obsesh.com, thierrybearzatto.com, and svveetdesign.com<p>Having gone through dozens and dozens of hoops, I’ve decided to try turning the tables around.
Instead of solving other site’s programming puzzles, I’m going to post my own. Interested in hiring me? Drop me a line:<p>011011010110100101100011011010000110000101100101011011000100
000001110011011000110110100001101111011011100110011001100101
011011000110010000101110011011110111001001100111
======
pedalpete
Clearly you've got the technical chops, there are many other considerations
that go into a hiring decisions.

Who is doing the hiring at the places you have interviewed? Is it a CTO (or
similar) who may view you as a threat to their position? Is it an HR manager
who wonders if you're more of a lone-wolf rather than a team player?

You say you haven't been able to get a straight answer from anyone, but what
is the question you've been asking?

Turning the tables may seem like a creative way to solve the problem, and I
always like taking the opposing view, but in this case, it seems like you're
being overly aggressive and pointed (common for us programmer types), and that
may be coming across in an interview.

Drop me an email (address in my profile), and I can see about setting you up
with an interview in the LA area for a recently funded start-up that I believe
is still hiring.

------
kv1s
michael@schonfeld.org

